# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Kuhli Loach (Pangio kuhlii)

## dnsfpl

how often must i feed my kuhli loach?
afraid they might not have enough food as my tiger barb are really greedy

thanks

----------


## guqin

Is the Kuhli loach is a cyprinid?

----------


## dnsfpl

its belongs to loaches family right?  :Embarassed:

----------


## guqin

The Cobitidae is the order Cypriniformes, but this subforum is apparently for fishes in the Cyprinidae and loaches as indicated in the subheading. Apologies to all for my wrong assumptions.

----------


## Merviso

Kuhli loach are scavenger and will be able to dig around for leftover food. One way to feed them is to put in some pellet or algae wafer after you switch off the light. 

A lone Kuli loach will hide a lot and come out after light off when they feel more safe. Try putting at least 5 of them and you will really get to enjoy their presence.

----------


## dnsfpl

what happen to my kuhli  :Sad: 



all their tankmates(cherry shrimp, malaya shrimp, oto, ramshorn snail) are doing fine...


just did a 25% water change

----------


## Merviso

Can provide more information? Newly bought fish or how long has it been with you? What you done before this happen? If not we can only imagine what happen to them..  :Huh?:

----------


## dnsfpl

its with me for approximately 2 weeks
still behave normally on friday

----------


## Merviso

2 weeks is a very short time. It may already be sick when you bought them. I had ever bought a bag of 6 and end up only 1 survive.  :Sad:

----------


## dnsfpl

i always thought that oto and shrimps are more sensitive

sob sob

thanks

----------


## Merviso

IMHO... Kuhli loach are very easy to keep... However, most of those I saw in the LFS is not keep in good condition.. once it settle down in your tank, you should be able to keep it for a long time...

----------


## hwchoy

> The Cobitidae is the order Cypriniformes, but this subforum is apparently for fishes in the Cyprinidae and loaches as indicated in the subheading. Apologies to all for my wrong assumptions.


ah gu, this forum is not strictly orgnised along systematic lines  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Orion

Your kulios are placed at bottom of the tank and hence water circulation must be good. Try placing your suction inlet tube of the filter as low as possible so that water can be drawn from the bottom to the top. It helps.

----------


## raymond_chew

Hi guys,

I like to enquire as to whether anyone knows if the albino version of the Kuhlii Loach is carnivorous as well? Cause I read up somewhere that the Black Kuhlii Loach actually eat eggs, as well as non-moving fry. Is this true?

Reason is if it is, I am gonna take them out of my tank, as my guppies and Yamatos have been breeding very actively. And I like to keep it that way. Anyone got insight on this? 

Thanks!  :Grin:

----------


## avant

I'd say be it the normal coloured/black/albino versions, they are generally omnivorous and will eat almost anything, inclusive of eggs. But they are not predatory and should leave free swimming fries alone.

So far, have you seen them attacking the fries?

----------


## Quixotic

> I like to enquire as to whether anyone knows if the albino version of the Kuhlii Loach is carnivorous as well? Cause I read up somewhere that the Black Kuhlii Loach actually eat eggs, as well as non-moving fry. Is this true?
> 
> Reason is if it is, I am gonna take them out of my tank, as my guppies and Yamatos have been breeding very actively. And I like to keep it that way. Anyone got insight on this?


Not that I am aware of, but is there an albino version available? I think it may just be a different species though, not albino version of _P. kuhlii_.

I would be more worried about adult guppies eating the guppy fries instead. I am also sorry to burst the bubble regarding your "breeding" Yamatos.  :Smile:  Although Yamatos may carry eggs in freshwater, the larvae will not survive unless they are brought up in brackish water. They go through a planktonic phase.

----------


## bryan

I've only seen albino Kuhli Loach in a TFH magazine once long time ago. They had white stripes over a yellow body.
Could you be mis-IDing Golden Weatherloach? 

Either fish are bottom dwellers and unlikely to hunt guppy fry. Just in case, add a floating bunch of hornwort for the fry to hide so they stay at the top.

I have Kuhli loach with Malayan shrimp in a heavily planted tank and the population of shrimp is still high.

----------


## avant

There is an albino version but I can only recall seeing them once a few years back.

I reckon the one in the market is actually the golden variety of _Misgurnus anguillicaudatus_

----------


## raymond_chew

> Not that I am aware of, but is there an albino version available? I think it may just be a different species though, not albino version of _P. kuhlii_.
> 
> I would be more worried about adult guppies eating the guppy fries instead. I am also sorry to burst the bubble regarding your "breeding" Yamatos.  Although Yamatos may carry eggs in freshwater, the larvae will not survive unless they are brought up in brackish water. They go through a planktonic phase.


My mistake. After checking through the web and matching, okay, it is the Weather Loach. But it does look like the Kuhlii, except in white gold-ish color. And, also, my Yamato have been breeding. I used the brackish water additives in my tank.

----------


## bryan

Could you clarify what is 'brackish water additives'? I hope you are not refering to 'black water extract' which is basically tanin. 
As far as I know, brackish water is a mix of sea and fresh water. You need to add marine salt for that.

----------


## avant

If it's really brackish, your _P. kuhlii_ won't do well in a brackish environment as well.

----------

